# Any arborists here?



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

So you cut down a large tree, then grind the stump. I have heard that there are chemicals you can pour on the remaining exposed roots that will somehow promote root decay. Don't know if that happens chemically or microbially or in some other fashion. 
Anyone have any knowledge of this and how well it works? The purpose is to disintegrate the remaining roots so a couple of years later someone can plant other trees or whatever at that location.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Vine & stump temover


Mike


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

No ode makes a good one.

Mike


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Well hell, Bonide —


Mike


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Drill holes into the stump, fill the holes with Epsom salt, and apply water to the top of the tree stump to allow the salt to penetrate. Then, tightly cover the top of the tree with a tarp or garbage bag. Fungal infections will kill off the stump over time. Takes a couple years I’m told.

My neighbor from India uses turmeric.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

G&Co. said:


> chemicals you can pour on the remaining exposed roots that will somehow promote root decay


Spray the roots with a 50/50 mix of water and glyphosate herbicide.
Roots will be dead in a few weeks.


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks all. I now remember someone did mention Epsom salts before. 

Joe, I've had dead roots before that didn't decay for many years, just sat in the ground like PT lumber. I guess it depends on the species. I need for them to decompose, not just die. 

Maybe one of you Southern guys can send me a few hundred termites?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, buried wood with no oxygen getting to it tends to last for decades at least. Just happens that my current job is for a pretty good tree guy. I'll ask him about this tomorrow, senility permitting.


----------



## Alex R (Apr 25, 2021)

The plant cannot survive just by roots forever. The plant needs photosynthesis to survive.

So if you keep cutting the shoots (leaves), the plant will die.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Any reason you don’t want to dig it out?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Any reason you don’t want to dig it out?


Then he has to get rid of the stump/root ball.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

G&Co. said:


> So you cut down a large tree, then grind the stump. I have heard that there are chemicals you can pour on the remaining *exposed roots* that will somehow promote root decay.


You grinder should be grinding all exposed stump and roots to about 1’ below ground.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Acid?


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Any reason you don’t want to dig it out?


City lot, nothing like your picture. Much bigger machine needed. No machine access, fences and other stuff close to it, root probably extends 20ft in all directions, no desire to destroy landscaping and cost. And there is no need for it to be removed, just a desire to maybe plant some small trees or bushes in the area sometime in the future.


----------



## G&Co. (Jul 29, 2020)

Joe Fairplay said:


> Acid?


No thanks. I quit years ago. Didn't like the mood swings.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Kill it off, and tell him raised bed.

If you don't dig the roots out, they could take 10 years or more to decompose.


----------



## brownnick (Sep 27, 2021)

G&Co. said:


> So you cut down a large tree, then grind the stump. I have heard that there are chemicals you can pour on the remaining exposed roots that will somehow promote root decay. Don't know if that happens chemically or microbially or in some other fashion.
> Anyone have any knowledge of this and how well it works? The purpose is to disintegrate the remaining roots so a couple of years later someone can plant other trees or whatever at that location.


Yes, there are chemicals that can be used to promote the decay of tree roots after a tree has been cut down and the stump ground. These chemicals, called stump rot chemicals or stump decay accelerators, typically contain substances that stimulate the growth of decay-causing fungi, which break down the wood of the stump and roots. The specific mode of action of these chemicals can vary, but they are generally applied to the exposed surfaces of the stump and roots, where they can come into contact with the fungal spores that cause decay. It's important to follow the instructions on the product label carefully when using these chemicals, as they can be harmful if misused.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

G&Co. said:


> , root probably extends 20ft in all directions,


Get a can of orange marking paint and spray everything you want gone before the stump grinder gets there. You’ll spend way more time dicking around with chemicals and still be waiting years for the roots to rot away. The next fastest way after grinding would be to try to colonize the roots with termites but I don’t recommend that.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

We tried one of those chemical stump removers on one up here. 

2 years later it hadn’t changed a bit.

Someone built a fire in it and burnt out the inside, then I finally dug it up.

It was a pretty big stump though. Probably 42”+ in diameter.


----------

